# Best mac and cheese recipe



## jondstewart (Apr 25, 2015)

I know it's a simple, All-American classic comfort food, but I don't think you'll ever get any better of a recipe than this. Many others always lacked flavor or zip no matter how much cheese was added. Not going to put the measurements; any cook should be able to figure out what they need for it:

For the cheese sauce:

1. Get butter and flour and make a roux.

2. Add heavy cream and mix in.

3. Add chicken base, sauterne cooking wine, salt, pepper, and paprika (for a more enhanced color)

4. Add American cheese slices (not those cellophane-wrapped ones, eww!), shredded sharp cheddar cheese, and shredded parmesan

5. Mix in macaroni that is al dente and add to baking dish

6. Top with bread crumbs mixed with a little paprika and bake 400 for about 20 minutes.

Love to hear any other great recipes for this!


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I know a southern chef that mixes melted butter and sour cream in the pasta before adding the cheese sauce. With that much fat, it has to be good! The recipe is from Cooking in the Deep South with Chef Bob.

CHEF BOB'S MAC & CHEESE

1 pound elbow macaroni
4 quarts water
4 Tablespoons salt

1 stick butter
½ cup sour cream

Bring water and salt to a boil, add pasta and stir for 1 minute. Cook for 8-10 minutes. Drain and reserve pasta water. Place hot pasta in a bowl. Add butter and sour cream.

Cheese Sauce:

1 stick butter
4-5 tablespoons plain flour
1 teaspoon paprika
¼ teaspoon granulated garlic
4 cups milk
5-6 dashes of hot sauce
4 cups cheese (reserve 1 cup for topping)
1 cup bread crumbs

Melt butter and add flour cooking and stirring for 2 minutes. Add paprika and garlic. Add milk stirring until thickened. Stir in cheese (3 cups) Pour into pasta. Add some of the reserved pasta water until desired consistency. Place pasta mixture into a casserole dish and top with 1 cup of cheese and sprinkle with bread crumbs. Bake 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Hilarious. Partner said "I want mac and cheese." So missy got mac and cheese. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Neither one of us wanted to make anything elaborate or lengthy. It was late.

Roux - blond to brown

Add warmed whole milk

Dijon mustard

cream

Grated Jalapeño jack cheese and a mild Havarti - both cheeses were what we had enough of. . .

S&P to taste

Par boiled rough chop asparagus in pasta water

Toss with pasta

Baking dish

Baguette bread, small dice

Parmesan on top

400 degree oven for 10 minutes just to meld and brown bread.

We were eating in about 25 minutes.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

In my limited experience, I find my family is happier if I think "casserole," instead of thinking "mac and cheese."  The two are similar dishes, but the heart seems to matter for taste.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There is really no right or wrong way It' whatever you and your guest like and enjoy.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I love mac and cheese in all it's forms!!!  No matter what cheese I'm using there are a few additions that find their way into almost all my mac and cheeses; mustard, hot sauce and/or cayenne, and a hint of nutmeg.  All these ingredients, I find, round out, and boost the flavor.  As for my choice of cheeses, I'll use anything that I have in the house, at the moment, but I have to admit my favorite is to use mozzerella as the base cheese and then just enough blue cheese for a nice subtle flavor.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I like to add a couple of well beaten eggs to our mac and cheese CASSEROLE.

Gives it a lighter texture IMO.

The all roux and cheddar combo is way too stick to the ribs for my peeps.

Just IMO lol.

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

flipflopgirl said:


> I like to add a couple of well beaten eggs to our mac and cheese CASSEROLE.


Depending on my mood, and the time I have available I will make both styles-stove top mac & cheese or baked mac & cheese. If I am making baked mac & cheese then I always add a couple of yolks to the mix.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm partial to Gruyere, but cheddar works too.  The pasta can range from mac to penne to orecchiette.  I wouldn't mind adding some lobster or crab.


----------



## jondstewart (Apr 25, 2015)

Disregard part of my last post. Cornstarch to thicken it up is MUCH better than a flour roux!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

jondstewart said:


> Disregard part of my last post. Cornstarch to thicken it up is MUCH better than a flour roux!


Both roux and cornstarch have their proper uses and sorry, but for Mac & Cheese I find roux to be a much better solution for thickening than cornstarch.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^^What Pete said.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> ^^^^What Pete said.


^^^^^^ What Pete and buba said.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I forgot the question.....
:crazy:

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Well at least you didn't forget the answer! Roux.


And a ratio of 3 cups cheese sauce to 1 pound elbow pasta.


----------



## joyfulolivia (Jun 27, 2016)

I just came from the Mac & Cheese cocktail posting. I'm not really sure I even want a Mac & Cheese recipe anymore.


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

When is corn starch a better option that a roux? Other than maybe quickly thickening up a pan sauce on the line?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

fbreck1 said:


> When is corn starch a better option that a roux? Other than maybe quickly thickening up a pan sauce on the line?


There are numerous instances. Two that come to mind immediately are when you want a clear sauce, not cloudy the other is when you want to thicken a fruit sauce.


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ahhh...wasn't thinking about fruit/dessert sauces. Good call


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Also, sometimes you want a clear sauce with some body to it and a roux won't give you that.  One place I worked we had a shellfish "broth" for a dish.  To order we stirred in various fish roe as a garnish.  We wanted a sauce with some body to it but wanted it clear so that you could see the roe suspended in it.  You can't use roux for that as it would make the sauce opaque.  Cornstarch fit the bill perfectly.  Plus it slightly deadened the shellfish flavor making for a smoother tasting sauce.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

How about maybe when the Chef involved just doesn't like using roux?!?


----------



## missbirdy2421 (Jun 30, 2016)

When I make Mac an cheese,i like to add extra condiments,eg cut up hot dogs,shrimps,etc Lennon pepper,heavy cream


----------



## missbirdy2421 (Jun 30, 2016)

I like to add extra condiments like cut up hot dogs,shrimps,etc
Lemon pepper,heavy cream


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

IceMan said:


> How about maybe when the Chef involved just doesn't like using roux?!?


I don't understand chefs that downright refuse to use a certain type of thickener. Each and every one has its uses and each one will be the best choice for different applications. A roux is a better choice for many applications, such as when you are hot holding a sauce or in an acidic sauce such as a tomato based sauce (think Creole sauce), both of which will degrade cornstarch over time making it lose its thickening power.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A long time ago someone turned me on to a mac and cheese where you don't make a sauce.

Boil macaroni, drain and rinse.

Place macaroni in a buttered casserole dish.

Add cubed pieces of cheese to macaroni and stir.

Salt/Pepper

Spoon flour over the macaroni and cheese cubes.

Cut small pieces of butter and distribute on top of flour.

Pour enough milk on to just cover macaroni and cheese.

Put crushed potato chips or tortilla chips on top.

Bake 1 hour at 350.

Voila!!!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive actually made it that way, its like makin a big ol
dump cake. But i havent in quite a while, last few times ive
made a sauce first-- aside from being a hassle its tending 
to dry out on me during baking. 
Next time I make MAC I'll go back to the dump method. 
Thanks for reminding me Chef!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Does anyone else add egg to their Mac & Cheese?  I have 2 types of recipes (both of which I vary quite a bit, but they are somewhat distinct).  One type is for a stove top version which is basically macaroni stirred into some variation on a Mornay sauce which then might get topped with some type of crumbs and quickly broiled or it might not.  The other is a baked version.  Again noodles stirred into some variation on Mornay, but with an egg or 2 added.  It is then topped with crumbs and baked for a significant amount of time (30-60 minutes depending).


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I prefer the creamy bechamel to custardy. Lots of people do the baked m&c but it's too dry for my taste.


----------



## christopherh (Aug 9, 2016)

I MUST read all these recipes in the recipes thread, if there as good as these ones then i must make them!!! I LOVE mac and cheese, such a hearty dish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

I change my recipe every time, honestly! All you need is a good béchamel and some strong, old cheese. I like to use parmesan, gruyère and old cheddar. Don't forget the garlic and chili powder


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

estherlaramee said:


> I change my recipe every time, honestly! All you need is a good béchamel and some strong, old cheese. I like to use parmesan, gruyère and old cheddar. Don't forget the garlic and chili powder


I wouldn't say I change my recipe every time, but it is a great way to use up all those odds and ends of cheeses that seem to constantly collect in my fridge so while I do have a couple of "standard" go to recipes I also have lots of "recipes" that can never be duplicated ever again.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Just once, I tried melting a variety of cheeses in a scant cup of water with a tsp of sodium citrate. This makes the cheese refuse to coagulate when warm. I just kept adding shredded cheese until I had several cups of goo, then stirred it into just-cooked macaroni. Baked until browning on top. It was fantastic--but my daughter, the Mac-and-Cheese nut, said it was actually too cheesy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[justify]I have been able to get that same result from just adding a big glob of _"Velveeta"_ to the mix of cheeses. I mostly start Pete's way with a whole bunch of scraps, slices and handfuls of all kinds of assorted left-over cheeses. Seems to work pretty well. There's never any left-overs or take-home.[/justify]


----------

